# Upgrading Mavic CXP 22 to DT Swiss 2.0



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

I own a Specialized Secteur Sport and a Specialized Tarmac. I am going to upgrade my Tarmac to some lighter wheels (probably Nuevation) and was wondering if it made sense to then put my DT Swiss 2.0 wheels (from my Tarmac) on my Secteur. Is there enough of a difference between the stock Mavic CXP 22's on the Secteur and the DT Swiss 2.0 to make it worth while? Thank you for any replies or suggestions.


----------

